# Dorian Yates - Blood & Guts



## Viking (Oct 24, 2017)

Dorian Yates - Blood & Guts - Chest & Biceps - YouTube








Dorian Yates - BACK AND REAR DELTS - Blood & Guts - YouTube








Dorian Yates - Blood & Guts - Shoulders and Triceps - YouTube


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 24, 2017)

Viking said:


> Dorian Yates - Blood & Guts - Chest & Biceps - YouTube
> 
> Dorian Yates - BACK AND REAR DELTS - Blood & Guts - YouTube
> 
> Dorian Yates - Blood & Guts - Shoulders and Triceps - YouTube


Love training H.I.T.  brutally effective

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Oct 24, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> Love training H.I.T.  brutally effective
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



It's my favourite way of training as well. I love training like Dorian did.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 24, 2017)

Viking said:


> It's my favourite way of training as well. I love training like Dorian did.



Me too.  I remember doing his routines back a few years ago with an old training partner.  We had 275 on the floor and some young guys came over, started making small talk about deadlifts, etc.  I excused myself and said I was up for my set and deadlifted the weight to my waist and began rowing it for reps.  They were a bit surprised. LOL
People sometimes don't understand just how quickly you can get strong if you train this way.  Repping 50 lb DBs on incline curls and 60lb flyes on the incline are pretty decent weights to use in most places.


----------



## Viking (Oct 24, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> Me too.  I remember doing his routines back a few years ago with an old training partner.  We had 275 on the floor and some young guys came over, started making small talk about deadlifts, etc.  I excused myself and said I was up for my set and deadlifted the weight to my waist and began rowing it for reps.  They were a bit surprised. LOL
> People sometimes don't understand just how quickly you can get strong if you train this way.  Repping 50 lb DBs on incline curls and 60lb flyes on the incline are pretty decent weights to use in most places.



I love the fact you have to put everything in to that last set. I can mentally prepare myself and give everything. As you posted if you keep trying to beat the logbook the strength can come on fast.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 24, 2017)

Viking said:


> I love the fact you have to put everything in to that last set. I can mentally prepare myself and give everything. As you posted if you keep trying to beat the logbook the strength can come on fast.



Yep, and I was telling my training partner that when we're going for an all out set, to not sit there looking at the weight for two minutes.  Walk away, think it through, see yourself killing it.  Then walk back, grab the weight and just do it.  Dorian would act like a powerlifter, walking around then marching up and just starting.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 24, 2017)

Great videos! Thanks for posting. Not seen these in years.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 25, 2017)

This is one of the only Bodybuilding VHS tapes I bought. I watched it often. Miss those days.


----------



## striffe (Oct 26, 2017)

Great motivation for the gym.


----------



## Viking (Oct 26, 2017)

striffe said:


> Great motivation for the gym.



Exactly. You can't beat Dorian for motivation.


----------



## Victory (Oct 27, 2017)

Great videos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## odin (Nov 1, 2017)

Dorian is probably my favourite bodybuilder of all time. Great videos. I haven't seen them in years. Going to watch the 2nd one now.


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 12, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> Love training H.I.T.  brutally effective
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I agree. It's harder the older you get though. When I train that way now I need to have a rest day so usually do eod.


----------



## jp82088 (Aug 4, 2018)

The shadow!!


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 4, 2018)

jp82088 said:


> The shadow!!



I loved the Blood and Guts series..as HARDCORE as they come!


----------



## Viking (Aug 13, 2018)

Watching this again before I go to the gym!


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

The. Man.


----------

